# Heute Valerie Niehaus



## linu (27 März 2012)

Hallo,
heute Abend in SAT1 um 20:15 Valerie Niehaus in "Sind alle Männer Schweine?". Das habe ich schon mal gesehen es lohnt sich.


----------

